
Show HN: A Better redis-cli - laixintao
http://iredis.io/
======
dmlittle
Nice work! I have a similar "better" redis-cli that I unfortunately never
cleaned up enough to release but the two features that I built this tool for
you have also added: 1) the ability to connect via TLS to a Redis instance and
2) the ability to add aliases (or DSN in your case) for easy accessibility.

On the topic of TLS connections, taking a super quick glance at the source
code [1] and the documentation it looks like you've added support for this but
I couldn't get it to work. I think it's failing silently and defaulting to
127.0.0.1. I tried using `--url` and dsn_alias in an `iredisrc` file.
Unfortunately you don't have a flag to toggle TLS so you can't connect using
TLS using only individual flags (`-a`, `-h`, etc.)

[1]
[https://github.com/laixintao/iredis/blob/e0c690186c7e1875dee...](https://github.com/laixintao/iredis/blob/e0c690186c7e1875deebaf24d3de87a0e4b1237b/iredis/client.py#L62-L65)

~~~
laixintao
Thank for reporting this, I have to admit that I havn't test it under TLS
ehouth. I will fix it ASAP.

------
nikhilbagadia
Will definitely try this. Redis needs it.

